
Japan's Hayabusa2 probe makes second touchdown on distant asteroid - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/07/11/national/science-health/japans-hayabusa2-probe-makes-second-touchdown-distant-asteroid/
======
m3at
Only tangentially related but I'd like to share it as space nerds (like me)
may love it:

[https://mainenginecutoff.com/blog/2019/05/downlink](https://mainenginecutoff.com/blog/2019/05/downlink)

This is a small mac app getting real time satellite images, and using it as
your wallpaper. One of the source is Jaxa's Himawari-8, hence the link.

Also, the podcasts from Anthony Colangelo (same page) are pretty good to keep
up with the space industry

~~~
lamchob
As GOES covers the US Coasts, and Himawari-8 Japan/East Asia/Australia, do you
know of any geostationary satellites over Europe, from which the live images
are available?

~~~
zeeZ
Does this fit the bill?

[https://eumetview.eumetsat.int/static-
images/latestImages.ht...](https://eumetview.eumetsat.int/static-
images/latestImages.html)

------
JKCalhoun
The engineers (and press?) look so excited in that photo. Wonderful to have
something positive on a national level to root for. While I'm happy for the
USA's women's soccer victory, I suppose I prefer to root for the technical
triumphs more. ;-)

~~~
ThinkingGuy
One other thing to keep in mind: the fact the the spacecraft is still
operational means that all those engineers will still have jobs tomorrow :)

~~~
takk309
That is a very good point that I had never though about. I wonder what sort of
contingencies exist in the contracts for those engineers?

------
ziotom78
Congratulations to JAXA for this big achievement!

------
rbrbr
Where are the pictures / videos?

~~~
yoquan
Here you are:
[http://www.hayabusa2.jaxa.jp/en/topics/20190711e_PPTD_ImageB...](http://www.hayabusa2.jaxa.jp/en/topics/20190711e_PPTD_ImageBulletin/)

~~~
Tepix
It's curious that the images weren't deinterlaced properly.

------
hex12648430
I'm glad this mission seems to go way better than the previous one.

------
sidcool
Big achievement. Mind bogglingly complex mission.

------
buboard
I wonder what it would take to attach a booster to an asteroid and bring it in
earth orbit

~~~
dasKrokodil
What could possibly go wrong?

~~~
chmod775
Using asteroids/rocks as kinetic weapons is one of my favorite hard sci-fi
tropes.

------
StorytellerCZ
Amazing! Looking forward to what they will find out once they start drilling.

------
nao360
Banzai!

